# Trying something new LOL(rating passenger)



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

the way i treat passengers

rude rider 1 star

too drunk to tell me the address rider 2 star

too quiet rider 3 star

okay rider 4 star

excellent rider (give me water and gum) 5 star

post yours


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Why would you rate quiet riders 3 stars? 

Some riders or indeed probably most, just want to be driven from A to B. They're not looking for a chat with the driver. 

The quiet ones are the best, they let you get on with the driving.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

lol im just kidding

but really the quiet ones are the ones that will give u 4 stars

and i do give them 5 star


----------

